# Holiday Picture



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Took this with my galaxy s2. Thought it band out well for a phone pic.










I've got more if anyone would like to see more.

Paul.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BASHER said:


> Took this with my galaxy s2. Thought it band out well for a phone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, where is it ????


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Hiya, its the canal in icmeler, not far from marmaris in turkey.

We went there last June and fell in love with the place. That pic was taken last weekend . We're going back in September . Icmeler is a small resort around a small bay and harbour, not at all like the hustle and bustle of marmaris. Ok you still get the usual . . . Come and eat in my restaurant, and all that but there's no hassle . .

Paul.


----------

